# apache error with php



## david105 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hello, I'm running FreeBSD 7.1 with Apache 2.2.17 and php 5.2.17

When I use the function (php-gd) imageCreateFromPNG, I have a blank page with no error and the apache log says: 
	
	



```
[notice] child pid 96635 exit signal Abort trap (6)
```

When I run [cmd=]#pkg_info | grep -i -e pecl -e php[/cmd] it says that there is a different version of PHP.
ex: php5-bz2-5.2.11_1 and php5-bz2-5.2.14_1

How can I properly deinstall all previous php upgrades?

Regards,

David


----------



## quintessence (Feb 6, 2011)

Hello,

You can deinstall all php packages, but not "upgrades".
Or try to rebuild all php packages by running for example:

`# portupgrade -rR php52` (5.2 because if yours ports is up to current php5 is PHP 5.3).


----------



## david105 (Feb 6, 2011)

ok, i did it; 
all my php is up to date 5.2.17.

but i have the same error in apache.


----------



## quintessence (Feb 7, 2011)

Hello,

http://groups.google.com/group/mailing.freebsd.ports-bugs/browse_thread/thread/7c954e0e60836d16


----------

